# Android ROMS? What is the best?



## ChrisC (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok so apologies if this has already been asked. After rooting my HTC Desire I have been playing around with ROMS. What are the best ones out there. Your quite literally spoilt for choice. So far I have backed up the original factory ROM and that's the best so far...

Anyone else have a rooted phone and is playing around with ROMS?


----------



## mack (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm currently using the cyanogen CM7 mod - it's a nightly test build with some 2.3 features - I've had no problems with it so far, it's very quick and the space it frees up on the phone is very handy as it strips out all the bloat. You have to download the google apps as a separate add-on as it's not included.


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 10, 2011)

I actually like the original factory ROM. I'll wait till CM7 is stable before I try it out.


----------



## bmd (Feb 11, 2011)

Miui if you've got a Desire. I think it's out for a couple of other phones too.


----------



## ChrisC (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I quite like HTC Sense and don't want rid of it, hence why I don't use CM. Although from what I have read Miui has HTC Sense with it. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

